# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Carpaal tunnelsyndroom

## fien1962

7 weken geleden ben ik geholpen aan carpaal tunnelsyndroom aan mijn rechterhand.
de wond geneest goed maar er zit nog helemaal geen kracht in mijn hand. ik zou graag willen weten 
wat ik kan doen om die kracht terug te krijgen. ik kan nog geen 5 kilo tillen met 2 handen zonder pijn aan mijn hand te krijgen. en bijvoorbeeld een kraan opendraaien lukt ook niet. fien 1962

----------

